# General > Recommendations >  where can I get metal gates sandblasted and galvanised

## suzy

where can I get metal gates sandblasted to get rid of old paint, and possible galvanised after, have tried the man at the airport but he can only do small items.

----------


## giggs

Tain I think is the nearest place for galvanising.

----------


## suzy

do you have a name for them so I could get in contact, thanks.

----------


## Mr Z

Highland galvanisers pinefield ind. est. elgin.  tel 01343548855  www.higalv.co.uk

----------


## Whitewater

Try Gows of Lybster, they made new gates for our bowling club and they have had a galvanised dip. Don't know if they done it themselves but it is worth asking.

----------


## focusRS

No one in Caithness has the facilities required to galvanise steel.
To my knowledge there are no galvanisers in Tain able to do this job for you.
Highland galvanisers in Elgin is your best bet.
Alternatively get in touch with Enterprise Engineering, JGC, Calders or Gows as they may have steel they are sending to be galvanised. 
They get cheaper rates for galvanising and you will save on carriage if you piggyback on their order.

----------

